# The world's worst photographer



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's me!! I'll get most of the wall, and a little bit of the subject, blurry pics, and all around terrible photos. My DH bought a new lens for our digital camera. I posted these on 

my Facebook page, but I think they look great.

Hardy










Dewey










Laurel










Out my front door


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I think you did a great job!!!!!!!!!!! very nice pictures and nothing came out blurry and the pics are clear!!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL I dont know why but I think Yorkies look like the characters from Arthur  my moms one yorkie Keylie looks like D.W. LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

These are great what are you talking about!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Those are great pictures! 
You really captured their expressions.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I really think you did a good job taking these adorable pix :wub:


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> LOL I dont know why but I think Yorkies look like the characters from Arthur  my moms one yorkie Keylie looks like D.W. LOL


That's so funny!!! I always wonder WHAT kind of animals that they are on Arthur??? I recognize the rabbits, but not much else. Are they aardvarks??


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I think these are great pics. Their expressions are so sweet.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL yes I think they are the ardvarks or some kind of ant eaters anyways.......... LOL and if you have ever seen Arthur's sister D.W with her imaginary friend ( she looks like a maltese) LOL oh my LOL sorry........ my mom thinks that I am nuts but in a good way


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb...I love the pics. What a difference a lens makes. You captured the fluffs so nicely and the one of the house is great. You did a good job. Now you have to live up to this in all your posts......lol.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Please take more!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

You did a fantastic job with these pics!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Good job Deb! You pictures look great! I'm in the market for a good camera. My point and shoot doesn't do a very good job and I need sharp, clear pictures for my Etsy shop. I'm thinking of the Canon T3i.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Deb these are fabulous photos....and beautiful subjects  !


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They look great. Hardy looks like he is plotting something, Dewey like a great intellectual thinker contemplating the issues of the world, and Laurel just looks adorable.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think the photos AND the subjects are fabulous  more pics please!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My--Such Joy You Must Have With These Cuties The Lil Girl Is Beautiful Also!*
*Yogi Likes Them All**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you all, here is Violet and Laurel. I'm done now . I promise!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

More more! More Dewey pics please!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey



















That's it!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Deb, thanks for sharing those oh so cute pictures of Laurel, Hardy, Violet, and Dewey!!! Also being the proud owner of Snuggle (Yorkie) and Chrissy (Malt) I was thrilled to see all of yours too!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

They are wonderful pictures of your gorgeous fluff babies!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Deborah these pictures are fabulous. You even blurred the background out on the first two! Yipee! Nobody else is rude enough to say so, but I thought that most of your pics were blurry and quite often laying on their side. Lol....It wasn't your fault you just needed a new lens. I liked seeing Laurel especially, I haven't seen a picture of her for ages. I forgot how pretty she is.

I have to go now...I think I need a new lens.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree 100% I love the pictures


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Those are great! What lens did you get? I love getting new camera gear!! I just got a new lens too, it's the one I took our new siggie pic with. Keep posting pix!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Great job. These photos turned out great. I do not thinkt hat you are a bad photographer at all.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Those are great! What lens did you get? I love getting new camera gear!! I just got a new lens too, it's the one I took our new siggie pic with. Keep posting pix!


50 mm F 1.4 for a Cannon


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh Deborah these pictures are fabulous. You even blurred the background out on the first two! Yipee! Nobody else is rude enough to say so, but I thought that most of your pics were blurry and quite often laying on their side. Lol....It wasn't your fault you just needed a new lens. I liked seeing Laurel especially, I haven't seen a picture of her for ages. I forgot how pretty she is.
> 
> I have to go now...I think I need a new lens.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
That's because most of my pics were with my IPad!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> 50 mm F 1.4 for a Cannon


That is a super fun lens!! I have one too and it's perfect for taking pix of the pups.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Everyone is SO cute. Dewey is my favorite, as you probably know so it's great to see more pics of him!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Debbie, I commented on these on FB. I think they are great and the bokeh is very nice on your lens.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Those are some really great shots!  I absolutely love Dewey's pictures!! He's such a sweetie pie :wub:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I love these photos. I'm so envious of all of you folks who get such great photos of your pups. I can barely get a photo of my little mover at all! I get the back of her head, or half of her body, etc.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - great job on the photos. They really look terrific - of course you've got amazing models - but it's not that easy taking great photos of our fluffs at times. I love them. They have a very pleasing aesthetic look to them. Great job. Might have to check out that lens. I was going to play with my Canon T3i over vacation...until I ruined the vacation. Not in the mood to take pix when you can't get around


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2012)

Such sweet photos. All mine have been iPhone pics so far, I really need to get out the slr. Especially with the rapid shot feature and a puppy! LoL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, what wonderful pis of all of the kids...you have captured them all so perfectly. :wub: I can relate to the bad grainy pics, i take mine with my cell phone so never the best quality. Can i send my crew up there for a photo shoot? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You have taken some really great pictures so now I can claim the title of worst photographer. Aurthur and his family are all aardvarks.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the photo of Laurel....


----------

